# I took 1.5g of Phenibut



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Placebo effect.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Placebo effect.


Gotta respectfully disagree with that. When Phenibut works, it works. The person taking it will know when it does. There isn't any placebo effect associated with it, unless you take too little and only "think" it's working, but 1.5g is not little.

I know first-hand the effects of benzos, Phenibut, and alcohol, and while all 3 are different with respect to the overall feelings that one feels from them, they all have anxiolytic/pro-social properties to them, and to make it more complicated, these anxiolytic properties are actually different in and of themselves. I'm a bit tired right now from alcohol, even though I always make sure my grammar is near-flawless regardless of what state I'm in, so maybe I can explain it better tomorrow when I'm more up to it.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think any drug/alcohol will magically make anyone social, it will help with the anxiety symptoms brought on my social situations. If you want to talk to people, it's because you want to...not because of a drug/alcohol.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> I don't think any drug/alcohol will magically make anyone social, it will help with the anxiety symptoms brought on my social situations. If you want to talk to people, it's because you want to...not because of a drug/alcohol.


I disagree with you there. There are drugs that will make just about anyone social.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Broshious said:


> MouseWithoutKeyboard said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any drug/alcohol will magically make anyone social, it will help with the anxiety symptoms brought on my social situations. If you want to talk to people, it's because you want to...not because of a drug/alcohol.
> ...


Like?


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

klonopin makes me social, but i want to be social to begin with..it just takes away the tension and doubts about saying something


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Broshious said:
> 
> 
> > MouseWithoutKeyboard said:
> ...


Desoxyn (Methamphetamine) Releases Dopamine and Serotonin. It'll have you talking to strangers in no time.


----------



## frankthetank (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm new, but alcohol has me talking to strangers and singing out the words to crappy songs out loud. Sober i'm sitting in a corner staring at the clock. The side effects of alcohol are bad, i get horrible headaches and feel like crap. Can i get Captain Morgan in pill form?


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

frankthetank said:


> I'm new, but alcohol has me talking to strangers and singing out the words to crappy songs out loud. Sober i'm sitting in a corner staring at the clock. The side effects of alcohol are bad, i get horrible headaches and feel like crap. Can i get Captain Morgan in pill form?


Man I wish, I don't drink much but when I do I can become the life of a party. I remember back when I had somewhat of a social life me and 3 other friends took a vacation and the place we were staying had alot of alcohol so I drank alot more than usual. My friends couldn't believe how funny I was after I had a few drinks. Even though I considered them to be good friends, while I was sober I was kinda uptight around them.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I just bought some phenibut a couple weeks ago. First day I used it was awesome. I was smiling about everything and felt better than ever. That was on 750mg. Since then I haven't had quite the same effect but I have only taken up to 1.5g at once. And I can still feel it, just not as pronounced. I do think it helps; it isn't miraculous, but it feels pretty good. Tomorrow I am going to try 2g. Some of the reviews I've read say that around 3g is where you really start to feel drugged. Another thing phenibut does is help me sleep really well. I have had the best rest I can remember during the nights I had taken it prior to.

99x, nice avatar


----------



## FaFaFooey (Aug 27, 2011)

Broshious said:


> Desoxyn (Methamphetamine) Releases Dopamine and Serotonin. It'll have you talking to strangers in no time.


It will have you talking to imaginary people too..

I agree this is one drug that does make you more social..As does cocaine.

Klonopin makes helps me to be social..but, as a previous poster has said, it just removes the tension and anxiety and make me more comfortable to talk.

Cocaine and Desoxyn makes you talk just to talk..You'll be talking your butt off about anything and everything that pops in your head..

So..YES..there are drugs that MAKE YOU more sociable..not necessarily in a good way though.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I tried it a few times and it works. I used to mix it with orange juice and pre-game with 1 corona before going out. Definitely kills my anxiety completely without a "drugged" or "high" type feeling, but the stuff gave me hangover type headaches that last for weeks so I had to throw it out.


----------



## Mr Spacely (Sep 29, 2012)

I got some phenibut from primaforce there Are definitely times I have felt drugged but it usually only happens upon waking. I don't have much experience with this substance but I would say my experiences with other substances such as benzos is quite extensive. I would have to say phenibut helps a ton with my sa for not having the drugged effects of other treatment forms for sa. For the price it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Broshious said:


> I disagree with you there. There are drugs that will make just about anyone social.


GHB, Ecstasy


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Like?


lyrica/pregabalin and neurontin/gabapentin


----------



## ForgetYourselfNow (Mar 20, 2013)

I am on Phenibut by Liftmode. I take 500mg in the morning and 500mg in the afternoon. Results are very good but like everyone out there, trying to find out how to use this stuff without using it daily. Everyone likes to yell and scream and be done - Don't do it EVER"YDAY you idiot!! I got it, and that's fine to call me an idiot and I accept it, but when your time has come, do not reply me back: "why did you call me that?" I am cool for all kinds of answers, and believe me, this is ME, Real me, an Asian with broken English but with a story to tell, some here more in another post as I am gonna here for some good times, folks are nice and place seems perfect. Thank you reading.

What is the most recommended herb to try from Amazon for the days that you don't take Phenibut ?

I pray for everyone of your helping minds who see Phenibut as a drug to cure a condition rather than anything else. No, everyone can control their minds and even those with extreme SOA and when I say those I only mean ME!

Listen more from someone who was on Benzo for 5 years daily of high dose.

While I take Phenibut, I had taken these before Phenibut but I still carry with me.

In my bag are :

a) Chamomile Tea (helps a little, but not on it's own, you can feel the Anxiety but it seems to help you think positively, a little relaxed but nothing special. I can deal with this but not on it's own. I have a bottle of this but since Phenibut I have not take this or any other listed below.

b) Ashwagandha (heard about this here and got a bottle from Amazon. Before Phenibut, this along with others listed below and a) above, worked a little to help. But none of these made my panic attack go away, rather you felt like it was gone and then suddenly it hits you. But it was better to have these and nothing at all. With these, you could easily control your Panic Attacks. Since I had to take all of these several times a day, I worried about their effects and have discontinued them since I got Phenibut.

c) Passion Flower Bottle. Don't know what it is, but the name makes it wanna learn more about it. When I combined this with others their effect seems to increase a little enough to notice it.

d) L-Theanine. This actually gave me hope. It must be my years with benzo or else this would have helped, I am just saying it, but I do use it about 150mg in the morning and another 150mg in the evening, it seems to help me tamper off Phenibut a little. By having this in my bag, it feels like I have another version of me just in case I need help. Stop it. Are you calling me something else ? That's okay pal. One can't feel the way one feels in terrible minds. Try feeling like I do... lol. Help me guys I have some crazy mind............ P L E A S E H E L P you are the BEST !

You are (who ever you are !) LOL!! Hope you are nice. Is that having SOA already ? What-ever. I think feeling is much more important or else you could call me a log on the ground!

So, benzos gave me no feeling, made me feel like there was a wall between me and the person I was talking to. I kind of like the way I got it off from me but now that I did, I find me as I was years ago; unhappy, shaking, sweating, and you name it... nervous, lack of sleep, depressed, worried, and the list could go on and on, and yes, you can say, you are not the only one, but when it hits you (you feel like you are the only one. Believe me, this thing called my own Extreme Anxiety, is nothing you have read. Did you try books ? H*ll yeah. Did they work? No. They were suckers trying to sell me stuff. Are other people getting success? Sure. It's my own problem, believe it. Here is the proof, one day it seems to work, the day seems to be full of positive thoughts, next day it all goes down to H*ll. I try to do what my USERNAME says, but it only lasts for an hour and when the freaking PANIC or whatever you call it comes back, you wish you knew it was coming, it lasts for freaking 15 mins here and there and they seems to go away and then comes back again. It's so hard sometime you feel good only to know that BENZO is history and you are proud of that. But age is something that's gone, happiness is something that I want along with a sleep every night, I don't know what else to do. I know if I visit the Doc again, they will try me something that would give doctor a HANDSOME perks from a NEW DRUG Company. I said, enough of that. I always wonder how Doctors help themselves to become what my username is? Funny as it sounds.

So are you having fun reading. I know my writing is all scrambled. If you are in the mood to help why not go down there and help me.

****No I am not on a beer or phenibut or any freaking thing but if I seem this way could be I am on nothing. (Why are you thinking?) Are you my boss? I just read your mind. he he!

The reason SHE called me three times for doing nothing at work has made me think how insecure and how unhappy you really are in front of those crowd. Does my boss has SOA too? I thought and tried to think something else but my stupid mind won't let me. I thought she called me so many times and I ran to her every freaking time she moved her stupid hands calling me. I thought she looked unhappy and did all that just to get lost in the crowd? When people say they get on their nerbs, is this what that means and how the heck you let it go? I think she got on my body or something... please don't laugh. After I thought he called me freaking 3 times for nothing really important my thoughts changed and I couldnt' be any happy. How come? I tried to fix my stupid brain but it just keeps thinking of that stupid BOSS you want to forget for life but you can't. You see what I mean. I know you must be thinking you are a little child of your own and have not grown. May be you are right because I am in my 40s. Have I become a great father. No? Have I been depressed, you got that right. But do I care about you and all. Yes. Would it make me happy to be simply ignore everyone and go about my business, SURE, but can I, impossible !

********************

knock.... knock........... I see moderator...

please. please. please. i need 2 bed you to keep this a live.
i am gonna be here for long and who the heck lets me talk like this in real life. Please be my helper......................

smiling  You the HERO.

Well, cross that! You the person! Yeah! You rock...

am i doing okay with my SOA ? If yes, that's because I am alone !

***********************************
Oh yeah, Give my boss a raise guys. I don't care. <<--- well, if I acted that way, I would probably get fired because I have to put up with so many craps at work and there is no way out, so please stay with me and be happy that you have a great boss... ha what ? just listen to this 40 something man, will ya? I don't think I was born yesterday and wait, who on earth would still be reading my experiences? Let me stop. I will share more with you if you are all interested. But for now, could you help me find something to fill up for those missed days for Phenibut ?

I've never taken two hours to write this. I type fast but rewrite a lot, i think that says a lot about how my mind works. Bye heros, you all rock. So, before I close my PC I wanted to ask you this. I have searched and searched and searched and did this or that and here I am finally getting some results to be happy about but I am forced to not use it everyday... so what should I use the day I am not taking is the little question to you, but a very big one to me.

thank you in advance for reaching out to help others. May you ever make me wanna write this more.......... [Knowledge] X [Sharing] = Power. You ROCK !


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

ForgetYourselfNow said:


> I am on Phenibut by Liftmode. I take 500mg in the morning and 500mg in the afternoon. Results are very good but like everyone out there, trying to find out how to use this stuff without using it daily. Everyone likes to yell and scream and be done - Don't do it EVER"YDAY you idiot!! I got it, and that's fine to call me an idiot and I accept it, but when your time has come, do not reply me back: "why did you call me that?" I am cool for all kinds of answers, and believe me, this is ME, Real me, an Asian with broken English but with a story to tell, some here more in another post as I am gonna here for some good times, folks are nice and place seems perfect. Thank you reading.
> 
> What is the most recommended herb to try from Amazon for the days that you don't take Phenibut ?
> 
> ...


----------



## ForgetYourselfNow (Mar 20, 2013)

wait, he is still thinking... what's my name? I meant loseyourself may be... lol. wait...

where is my answer SDF. I thought this was an important topic so we could get some help Mr. SDF!


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

is phenibut effective at all if taken daily? What would be a good dose to take daily? I'm 5'8" and 140lbs.

I take clonazepam daily and although it isnt as effective as if I took it as needed, it still helps to an extent.


Would phenibut help at all if taken daily?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

ForgetYourselfNow said:


> wait, he is still thinking... what's my name? I meant loseyourself may be... lol. wait...
> 
> where is my answer SDF. I thought this was an important topic so we could get some help Mr. SDF!


Lol yeah i was just got carried away by what you typed.. Well i believe your question is what other alternatives you can take while not being on phenibut. Not sure since i'm on the same boat as you. I also take the "liftmode" one and have the same effects as you described. I usually take it 3-4 days outta the week and i feel ok on the days i don't take it. I even feel a "afterglow" the days i don't take it. IMO I would just make sure you go 2 days without taking it..and if you can 3 days.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

bazinga said:


> is phenibut effective at all if taken daily? What would be a good dose to take daily? I'm 5'8" and 140lbs.
> 
> I take clonazepam daily and although it isnt as effective as if I took it as needed, it still helps to an extent.
> 
> Would phenibut help at all if taken daily?


I wouldnt take it daily...since it will take away the effect. You can still feel the effects of phenibut a day after you taken it. I'm 5'7 and 170lbs and take 2g -2.5g for me to feel anything. It really depends in the person. Everyone reacts to phenibut differently. If it's your first time taking it i would start off with 500mg then go up to 1g the next time you take it.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

ForgetYourselfNow said:


> where is my answer SDF. I thought this was an important topic so we could get some help Mr. SDF!


Lol, I don't think I saw a question in that entire monologue.


----------



## ForgetYourselfNow (Mar 20, 2013)

*Phenibut Wash Off With What Herbs*



bazinga said:


> is phenibut effective at all if taken daily? What would be a good dose to take daily? I'm 5'8" and 140lbs.
> 
> I take clonazepam daily and although it isnt as effective as if I took it as needed, it still helps to an extent.
> 
> Would phenibut help at all if taken daily?


First of all, thanks to everyone and B for keeping my entry a live, it gives a some home. I know it's not going to be easy to find everyone who use Phenibut and share their experience. But could you all help me answer the question. Here is it again, as everyone knows that Phenibut can't be taken every single day. But what do you suggest for folks who want to not take this for say two days a week or more ? What other herbs do you recommend to take for the days you won't be taking Phenibut.

Now answering to Mr. B here. Based on what I have read, get a powder Phenibut both cost effective and lets you start with a dose that works. Start with a minimum dose, may be 500mg or less. See how you feel. Depending on person, for me, it works within 30 minutes and lasts upto four hours. I mind have my brain-cells gone bad due to a prolong use of Benzo for well over five years. I am sure you will feel it but doing more than 1.5g at one time, but make you feel like have had a couple of beers. I suggest that you try on your day off and don't take anything with it during or after several hours. If possible don't take anything next day also. You will begin to notice possibly these experiences, based on my own:

Very calm, feeling like you had a couple of beer, want to talk, want to be around people, very relaxed.

If you try to feel your breathing during Anxiety/Panic Attack, you can feel it a systematic rhythm and you may notice that Phenibut tends to have a a longer lasting effect than for say a beer or a small dose of benzo (like a quater of xanax bar = 0.25mg) as well. I hope this much helps, hit me back if you need any other info based on my experience with Phenibut. Take care and let me know what you plan on taking or have been taking to cover those days you plan to flush out the Phenibut from your system. I plan on doing at least 48 hours per week but pray that someone out there helps me with what to take during those days.

------------------------------ 
update: Everyone who says that Phenibut lasts for 24 hours and more are 100% right. I sleep good. I feel relaxed. Critics may turn their heads away from my dosage of 2 gto 3g a day but they should have something to say about being off xanax and what I should take during Phenibut wash off cycle per week. Please help everyone.

Hello Bazinga. Are you trying to replace something with Phenibut or do you really need this ? I hope some of the info here might also help you Bazinga:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f56/phenibut-84136/index5.html.

----------------------------------------------
help me you HEROS : D


----------



## ForgetYourselfNow (Mar 20, 2013)

eyedlemon said:


> Lol, I don't think I saw a question in that entire monologue.


lol. that's a great way to look at it. But Mr or Mrs Hero/Heroin, I think you too see a question as a question seeking for an answer rather than how it is answered. I would love it if you could share any info you know that would help anyone (like me) to use during the Phenibut Washoff cycle (like 2 to 3 days off from Phenibut)

sorry, I guess, I am unique, a person who thinks a lot and gets everything screwed up even when asking a question on a forum with great people like this one.... sorry.


----------



## ForgetYourselfNow (Mar 20, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I wouldnt take it daily...since it will take away the effect. You can still feel the effects of phenibut a day after you taken it. I'm 5'7 and 170lbs and take 2g -2.5g for me to feel anything. It really depends in the person. Everyone reacts to phenibut differently. If it's your first time taking it i would start off with 500mg then go up to 1g the next time you take it.


SuppaDuppa, thanks for trying to answer, I mean you almost did. It is just me or the whole Internet is against Phenibut for daily use ? I don't plan on taking it daily but what do you recommend that would work just as Phenibut for those days you all say don't take Phenibut ?

Would Picamilon work ?

Please help before i run out of options, you guys have the answer, you are a hero


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Can someone point me to a good source/phenibut product. Something good and affordable. I am new to phenibut.

You really feel phenibut the next day even though the half-life is 5 hours?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Phenibut is crap. I've been having a better effect with Valerian root that I bought from CVS.


----------



## redhotchilipep1 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Phenibut and hair test*

I have a hair follicle test tomorrow and was concerned about the use of phenibut showing up as meth or something. Is this something to worry about or am I in the clear? Any info would be helpful as I cant find anything online. Thanks


----------



## punkrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

phenibut rules!, 2g is the sweet spot for me, take it everyday if it makes u feel good, life is short , live it up. **** all u who turn gold into to ****
if u cant feel it take more....


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

punkrabbit said:


> phenibut rules!, 2g is the sweet spot for me, take it everyday if it makes u feel good, life is short , live it up. **** all u who turn gold into to ****
> if u cant feel it take more....


Good luck with the withdraws..


----------



## wssslam (Sep 10, 2013)

I've experimented with phenibut on and off for the better part of this year. I have mostly good things to say about it.

A fair warning. Only use this stuff in moderation. It can be addictive and tolerance will creep up on you if you use it more than a couple times a week. I foolishly used it for 15 days straight once and had a horrible bought of insomnia for a few days. I now use on Fridays and Saturdays and I have been on this regimen pretty steadily for months with no ill effects.

For people who suffer with social anxiety Phenibut can really be a powerful alli. I have used several brands but I ended up sticking with Liftmode. They have the most potent for the cheapest amount. If you are looking for the best quality then I would highly recommend you purchase from them.

When I use Phenibut I feel much more relaxed in social situations and my overall anxiety is almost non-existent. I've also experienced some increased libido as well. Bonus! It's certainly worth a try if you are looking for something OTC.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

wssslam said:


> For people who suffer with social anxiety Phenibut can really be a powerful alli. I have used several brands but I ended up sticking with Liftmode. They have the most potent for the cheapest amount. If you are looking for the best quality then I would highly recommend you purchase from them.


Seriously I don't get where you guys get your phenibut I always used the brand PrimaForce as it seem to be the only real brand selling potent phenibut anyway, it is cheap and a pot of 100g will last you at least 4 months if you use about 5-6g a week. That's about 10$ a month if you include shipping price.

www.swansonvitamins.com/primaforce-phenibut-100-grams-pwdr


----------



## Angier (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if Phenibut makes birth control pills less effective?


----------

